# please direct me



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

hello. i am new to xoom as i just bought one. i have US 3g/wifi RUNNING HONEYCOMB 3.0.2 I AM NOT NEW to porting roms. just on xoom. i want eos rom but please instead of me sifting over thousands of posts and sites. first do i need to be rooted in order to install the new version 2 stable rom from eos? if yes can i get a link to a clearly written updated how to. also i am not seeing anywhere. what doesnt work in this rom? i mean i have an hp touchpad running classicnerd ics rom but i have no camera no mic and no hardware accel or hd video.so in eos rom does most or all those things work? thnx sorry newb to xoom. all links and help greatly appreciated .i just want ICS. i like honeycomb but not as much.. also ive seen mention of cornerstone. is that included in eos rom stable version or only nightlies?


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Assuming you have experience in CWM recovery and with installing roms, I have written this set of instructions very quickly and skipping some obvious steps...but this is the basics of getting a custom ROM on your Xoom:

To unlock your Xoom:

-Download this: http://db.tt/IqKasfkU and extract in on your PC

-Download this: http://db.tt/xC7F0p2F

-Install it NOTE: These are the Xoom Fastboot/ADB drivers - this install package will only work on a Windows 64 bit setup. If you are using another OS, you will have to find the drivers on your own

-Insure your Xoom is fully charged

-Turn on USB Debugging

-Plug your Xoom into your computer via usb

-Open command prompt and navigate to the folder where you extracted ADB/fastboot

-Type "adb reboot bootloader"

-The bootloader will now come up. NOTE: Give windows time to enumerate the bootloader of the xoom and a chance to install the drivers. If you don't, the commands won't work.

-In the command prompt, type "fastboot oem unlock"

-The screen on your xoom will now change and give you instructions on unlocking your device. Follow them.

-Your xoom will reboot and now be wiped clean. (Factory reset due to the bootloader unlock)

-Load these two zips onto the internal storage of your Xoom: http://goo.im/gapps/...0422-signed.zip and http://goo.im/devs/t..._cdma-2.0.0.zip (assuming that you have a US 3G Xoom...NOT LTE)

-Download this img file and put it in the same directory as the adb and fastboot exe's: http://goo.im/devs/t...r6-softkeys.img

-Go back to command prompt and type "adb reboot bootloader"

-Once in the bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery eos-recovery-r6-softkeys.img"

-The custom recovery should now be flashed and ready. Type "fastboot reboot"

-When the red Moto logo appears, wait 3-5 seconds than press the volume down key. You should see some white text on the upper left hand corner of your screen that says ---> Android Recovery. Then, press the volume up key to select it. 

-You will now boot into recovery. From here, it should be self explanatory as you are experienced. Install the team-eos 2.0.0 zip first, then install the gapps zip. After that, do another factory reset and reboot.

You're done and should now be booting into ICS. These instructions were quick and dirty, so please post if something is not clear/not working. I may have forgotten something since this is all off the top of my head.

Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

i am not clear after pluggin xoom into computer via usb??? if i install both exes of fastboot and adb after i downloaded them i dont understand what path to enter in CMD. where are they? the screen flashes to fast to know where they install? this would maybe be the only part i dont get?


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

You have to extract the zip somewhere on your hard drive. To make it easy, extract it in the root of C and use "cd" command to navigate to it. "cd .." will navigate UP in the directory structure. "cd file name" will go inside the file you typed in.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

If you can't figure it out, I will write a batch file to try and help you out


----------



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

ok i figured it out and got all the way to the custom recovery should now be flashed...but i apparently didnt get to the hold the volume up and down keys fast enough...now i am stuck with a red moto symbol and i cant do anything? other forums say it is bricked. awesome. i hope u can help me out of this one. other posts/forums are showing ways out of this..how? looks complicated


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you try a hard reset? I think you have to hold volume up and down keys with power button for 10 seconds


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Been talking to the OP via pm...figured out that I gave him the wrong method to boot into recovery (oops)...

Post updated


----------



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

ok bootloader is unlocked. then i did this....
-Once in the bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery eos-recovery-r6-softkeys.img"

-The custom recovery should now be flashed and ready. Type "fastboot reboot"

-When the red Moto logo appears, wait 3-5 seconds than press the volume down key. You should see some white text on the upper left hand corner of your screen that says ---> Android Recovery. Then, press the volume up key to select it. 

but i cant get the recovery logo or symbol or words whatever to come up. now i am stuck with a red moto symbol on my screen and now what? i cant shut off my xoom..this cant be good. please help someone. can i just get back to honeycomb now since i havent installed any roms or anything. i was totally stock before i did the unlock bootloader...the first ten steps. i forgot even to copy the gapps and eos rom into the internal storage. so basically all ive done is onlock the bootloader now i just want either to get ics installed or just get back to honeycomb. how?????


----------



## imanalien (Mar 14, 2012)

also according to droid commandos instructions he gave me, i didnt have any sdk stuff installed or anything. please consider me a newb. act as if this is the first time ive ever installed this stuff. i am aware of things but since this is different then rooting and romming my touchpad please dont think i know wth im doing here. so if that had anything to do with my problem right now?


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

You don't need any sdk stuff installed - some people did that just to have access to the fastboot and adb files but the zip I sent you was a handy shortcut to get around that lengthy process.

Like I said via PM, it sounds like the recovery image you downloaded is corrupt...it should not be 0 KB.


----------

